# Redcore-iso auf Gentoo basierend - kennt ihr die?

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

auf der Distrowatch-Seite ist neuerdings eine auf Gentoo basierende iso angeboten worden.

Ich habe mir die kde-plasma-Version heruntergeladen und in VirtualBox gestartet.

Interessant sicherlich, aber eine Installation gibt es nicht - soweit ich das bisher untersucht habe.

Also nur als LiveCD/DVD nutzbar. Frage ist nur: was soll man damit anfangen?

Ich kenne inzwischen einige Distributionen, die auf Gentoo aufbauen,

zB Calculate, Sabayon u.a.

Hat jemand mit dieser Redcore-iso schon einmal etwas angefangen - ist ja noch ziemlich neu.

Auffallend für mich:

1. /etc/portage/make.conf ist ein Verzeichnis, in dem das, was sonst in der Datei steht,

auf viele einzelne Dateien unterteilt ist.

2. es gibt keine initramfs, außerdem wird nicht, wie bei Gentoo üblich:

grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg erwartet, sondern

grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

Seltsam....

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Sorry, ich habe etwas übersehen.

Nachdem ich in dem WIKI von Redcore ein wenig gestöbert habe,

ist mir aufgefallen, daß doch ein Installer vorhanden ist:

Calamares.

Ich werde das heute einmal in VirtualBox testen, ob das mit der Installation klappt.

Außerdem kann man statt emerge ein anderes System wählen, mit dem überwiegend *.bin-Programme installiert werden,

was offensichtlich leichter geht.

Das erinnert mich stark an Sabayon und Calculate, die ja auch bin-Programme nutzen.

Ich melde mich wieder, wenn es mit der Installation geklappt hat.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Inb VirtualBox ist die Installation gescheitert.

Nach reboot wurde kein System gefunden.

Daher habe ich es auf einer SSD in meinem Computer per USB-Stick installiert,

was einwandfrei geklappt hat dank des Calamares-Installers.

Ich finde diese iso sogar recht gut-

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Auch eine Installation auf meinem Lenovo-Notebook hat geklappt,

auch wenn es deutlich länger gedauert hat als auf dem PC.

Leistungsunterschiede sind der Grund.

Sisyphus ist heute zum erstenmal in Gebrauch genommen worden:

krusader (1 Paket) und kmahjongg (3 Pakete) waren in kurzer Zeit installiert.

Dagegen hat emerge --ask app-misc/mc sehr lange gedauert.

Immerhin - mit dieser Distribution läßt sich gut umgehen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Nachtrag:

Mit einer Gentoo-Installation hatte ich - was WLAN angeht - immer Probleme,

bekam keine Verbindung.

Doch mit Redcore ist das kein Problem, WLAN war sofort verfügbar.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## LuxJux

Habs mir mal angeschaut. Die LiveIso bleibt hängen beim start

Ebendso funktionieren Sabayon und CLD auch nicht mehr.

18.12 Release

Weshalb mußte ich mir aber auch nur eine Werksübertaktete Graka kaufen (Weil ich das nicht kann)

MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8GB OC (V341-064R)( AMD, Grafikkarte)

Edit: Und bevor ihr anfangt zu meckern. Ein Live-ISO sollte das können

Edit2: Die Original-Treiber-CD hat nicht funktioniert. (Win8.1) Benötigte den Download-Treiber

----------

## misterjack

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. es gibt keine initramfs, außerdem wird nicht, wie bei Gentoo üblich:
> 
> grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg erwartet, sondern
> ...

 

Das wird per Useflag gesteuert:

```
[-      ] multislot

    sys-boot/grub: Allow concurrent installation of sys-boot/grub SLOT 0 

    and sys-boot/grub SLOT 2 by renaming all programs.

        [-  ] (2/2.02-r3) 2.02-r3 [gentoo]

              (2/9999) 9999 [gentoo]
```

----------

